# deleted threads?



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I wish when a thread gets deleted the thread title still stays posted and there is an explanation why it was deleted. ie. moderater closed thread because of off topic or foul remarks. Or even if the OP deletes it just a message saying so.

I am wondering what happened to the thread about attacking new posters that was in the general forum.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

@Cooper I deleted the thread. The original new member that I was referring to has not left TAM but is posting on other threads. While my intent was to help the member, I felt that I had crossed the line by posting too much information about her that was sent to me privately. That member found the thread I started and put a post on it. Out of respect for her, I deleted the thread. I had considered just removing the non-public information provided by me in my posts, but some of my posts had been quoted and thus I could not remove the information without deleting the whole thread. 

I hope that the new member starts a new thread to discuss her issues.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks blueinbr, it's always nice to know why a thread disappeared.


----------

